# Suit claims Spurs violated state law



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The San Antonio Spurs are being sued by a lawyer who is alleging that the team violated the state's deceptive and fair trade practices law.
> 
> On Monday, Larry McGuinness filed a class action suit in Miami-Dade County, stating that the team's head coach, Gregg Popovich, "intentionally and surrepticiously" sent their best players home without the knowledge of the league, the team and the fans attending the Nov. 29 game against the Heat. McGuinness contends that he, as well as other fans, "suffered economic damages" as a result of paying a premium price for a ticket that shouldn't cost more.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8847216/san-antonio-spurs-sued-lawyer-resting-top-players


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't imagine this going very far. Seems like an extremely suspect case.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm no Florida lawyer, but no way in hell this succeeds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

I hate people sometimes.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ For me it's most of the time :evil:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What a whining sack of shit.

But I still don't understand why Popovich didn't just say at the time that they're all injured. Or one is injured and the other two have the flu or something. If he did, there never would have been a story, and he would have saved his team some fine money. Don't know what's to be gained from complete honesty in this case.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What a schmuck. This case will be thrown out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Floods said:


> But I still don't understand why Popovich didn't just say at the time that they're all injured. Or one is injured and the other two have the flu or something. If he did, there never would have been a story, and he would have saved his team some fine money. Don't know what's to be gained from complete honesty in this case.


Probably because the Spurs have done it multiple times in the past without drawing anywhere near as much attention. It's never really been a big deal before.


----------

